# Project 175



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2017)

Project 175 in Medicine Hat has been completed

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Project 175 is completed on Trans-Canada Highway
> By Brittney Matejka
> September 10, 2017 - 7:28pm
> 
> ...



Photos on LINK.

MORE on https://clubrunner.blob.core.windows.net/00000000967/en-ca/files/homepage/april-10-2017-project-175-presentation/Project-175---Rotary-Club-of-Medicine-Hat.pdf



> Project 175
> The Royal United Services Institute of Medicine Hat








Monument to be constructed in Medicine Hat to commemorate two of the major military units raised in Medicine Hat and the south Alberta district to support Canada's effort in the First World War. The public is invited to help.--SUBMITTED PHOTO


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Sep 2017)

Well done.  Matt is a retired Artillery Officer who spent many years posted at CFB Suffield.


----------

